# Solved: Windows Media Player not working



## Ang616 (Mar 29, 2005)

Had someone "install" stuff on computer to help with a webpage, now Windows Media Player won't open. It reads: An internal application error has occured. I am unable to upgrade to a new one. What needs to be done?

Also, Internet Explorer "disappeared" during this time, but when I try to re-install it, it says that it is already installed. Where is it?

Thank in advance!
Angela


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I've moved this to Multimedia forum for more response 

Are you still having this problem? If so, that error message is one of the most common ones, but no simple way to solve it. Still, we can try a few things 

This has worked for one user before:

1. Click Start, and then click Run.
2. In the Open box, type

regsvr32 jscript.dll

, and then click OK.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=2441741

As for the Internet Explorer, is it available via Start | Programs?

Regards

eddie


----------



## Ang616 (Mar 29, 2005)

Thank-you so much! I did like your message said and it worked.  


Internet Explorer:
That was one of the first places I looked...not there. What do I do?

Angela


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Great, glad to hear the first part has been solved. Now for the second part 

Open Windows Explorer, and navigate to c:\Program Files\Internet Explorer

Is the icon there, and if so, does it work if you try and open it?

eddie


----------



## Ang616 (Mar 29, 2005)

Once I go to C:, it only shows "search". I typed in Internet Explorer and it said it found 51 files, but wouldn't show them. Argh! Now what?  

Angela


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Click on 'My Computer'->Drive 'C'->Documents and Settings-> <your user name> ->'Start menu'(folder) ->'Programs'. You should see an Internet Explorer shortcut there.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You are looking for:

"c:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe"


----------



## Ang616 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm unable to go past Presario(C). I click on that and it takes me to a sidebar search (with the little dog wagging his tail). I can't go past that.


----------



## Ang616 (Mar 29, 2005)

I know what I am supposed to be looking for, by your directions. I used to be able to go to that. Since the computer's been "worked on", I've been unable to do that.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Don't use search to go to it. Use Windows explorer or My Computer to navigate there.

Or click Start > Run and enter

"c:\program files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe"

including the quotes. That should run Internet Explorer.

You can also right click on the Desktop and select New > Shortcut, and enter that as the path.

By the way, what Windows version is this Angela?


----------



## Ang616 (Mar 29, 2005)

Windows XP

I am unable to navigate past My Computer. I go to My Computer and then Presario (C), and that's when it takes me to Search instead of more icons including Internet Explorer.

Run and enter worked. How do I get the icon on Desktop? Or do I have to Run that every time I want to use Internet Explorer?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You can create a shortcut on the desktop by right clicking on the desktop and selecting New > Shortcut.

Where it says "type the location of the item", enter the same command (including the quotes) as you did from Start > run.

*"c:\program files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe"*

This should solve the IE problem. However you still have the problem of what is happening with Explorer or My Computer. These are two different methods of navigation.

In My Computer, do you not see an entry for "Local Disk"? That should produce a file tree when clicked upon.

Explorer is a different method. Using the same method to create the Internet Explorer shortcut, copy/paste this in the "type the location of the item" instead:

*C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE /n,/e,C:\*

Use that to open Explorer. Let me know what occurs in both cases.


----------



## Ang616 (Mar 29, 2005)

Thank-you. I now have Internet Explorer on the desktop. :up: 

There wasn't an entry for "Local Disk".

I did use the Explorer shortcut. It also worked.

Thank-you so much for your time. 

Angela


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Great, as long as you can get to where you need to go, no need to lose any sleep over the "local disk" issue. If there's a bigger problem with it though -- best to post a separate topic in the XP forum.

You're most welcome for the help!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Good to see its all working again. Thanks Rog, will remember this one 

eddie


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

No problem :up: 

Guess we might as well mark it "Solved"


----------

